# Expat breakfast/lunch in Xalapa



## Holiness (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola, Everybody,

My wife Stephanie & I moved here to Xalapa ~1 mo ago after living >5 yrs in Chapala lakeside area. 

We've been told that somewhere in Xalapa, a monthly breakfast (lunch?) takes place, where's gringos meet & find new friends. 

Any truth to this vicious rumor?

(Vivimos en Xalapa, área de Animas.)

Holiness


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

*Xalapa Help*



Holiness said:


> Hola, Everybody,
> 
> My wife Stephanie & I moved here to Xalapa ~1 mo ago after living >5 yrs in Chapala lakeside area.
> 
> ...



There is a guy, Roy Dudley, who has lived in Xalapa for years that may be able to help. He does 'tours' I believe but can probably also answer your question and others. His website is Roy's Xalapa Seminars and his email is Xalapa, Veracruz - M?xico


----------



## Holiness (Mar 6, 2014)

Gracias, Rick.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

One of our most helpful, long-time Mexico Forum members lives in Jalapa. His name is joaquinx. Once you have made 5 posts, you'll be able to send him a pm.


----------



## Holiness (Mar 6, 2014)

Got it, IV, thx.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The monthly lunch/get together started about six years ago with around seven people and dwindled down to two or three after a few years. It revolved around a Yahoo group Visit Xalapa. The original owner of the group didn't live in Xalapa and sadly passed away leaving the group to another person who also didn't live here. There isn't very many expats living here. There are some who live in Coatepec and some in Xico. I believe that most of the expats from the US or Canada are employed by the university or by the orchestra. Aside from one other ****** and a part-time Canadian, I know of no others. I do run into Roy and avoid being run over by his bicycle. Speaking for myself, I'm open for coffee and love to eat out.


----------



## Holiness (Mar 6, 2014)

Thx, jx,

This is the best info I've found since moving here.

I s'pose we truly are foreigners. We met a couple of gringos during our recon visits last year: Roy, of course (rented his casita during our first trip) and [name withheld, public forum rules(?)] a realtor located in Coatepéc.

I look forward to meeting you, perhaps to enjoy some of the excellent local coffee. Then, lunch or dinner with Ms. Stephanie and/or _fill in the blank._

I believe that this is my third or fourth post, if they all count, being on the same thread. Presumably, we can exchange phone #s & email addresses after I qualify as a non-stalker/non-ladrone, etc.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Holiness said:


> I believe that this is my third or fourth post, if they all count, being on the same thread. Presumably, we can exchange phone #s & email addresses after I qualify as a non-stalker/non-ladrone, etc.


All posts count, whether they're on the same thread or not. Now you've got one more to go before you can send PMs.


----------



## Holiness (Mar 6, 2014)

OK, Ms. IV,

Then, I guess this reply to you = 5, thx. 

I'll muddle among the rules & discover how I may contact joaquinx with a pm.

¡Muy amable, muchacha!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Holiness said:


> OK, Ms. IV,
> 
> Then, I guess this reply to you = 5, thx.
> 
> ...


To send a PM, right click on the forum name of the person you want to write to, and a menu will drop down. I'm sure you'll be able to figure it out from there.

By the way, if you call me "muchacha", that could mean that I'm the person who comes to your house to do the cleaning. It would be better to call me "chica".


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

or none of the two . I would no be too nice to someone calling me chica...


----------



## Holiness (Mar 6, 2014)

Gracias, otra vez,

Y todavía para la lección, Sra. IV. (Quizás _jovencita_ o _maestra_?)

Yo bromeaba, chica, mil gracias.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Holiness said:


> Gracias, otra vez,
> 
> Y todavía para la lección, Sra. IV. (Quizás _jovencita_ o _maestra_?)
> 
> Yo bromeaba, chica, mil gracias.


It's ok to use a couple of Spanish words in your posts, but please not the whole post. See Forum Rule #6: _ All posts on this site must be in English.Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. _ 

Definitely not "jovencita"! In public I'm usually addressed as "señora". If I were teaching in a classroom, "maestra" would be the proper way to address me.


----------



## Holiness (Mar 6, 2014)

OK, Mrs. IV,

I'll try my best not to tease in future correspondences, and I'll confine my remarks to English only, and I will abide by the rules of the Forum.

Thank you, again, for your kind help & guidance.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Holiness said:


> OK, Mrs. IV,
> 
> I'll try my best not to tease in future correspondences, and I'll confine my remarks to English only, and I will abide by the rules of the Forum.
> 
> Thank you, again, for your kind help & guidance.


Teasing in a gentle way is fine, as is the occasional Spanish word thrown into the conversation. The longer I live in Mexico the more I find myself throwing Spanish words into my conversation, even when speaking in English!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Joking or teasing or using slang in a foreign language is not always a good idea until you have a real feel for what you are saying.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Joking or teasing or using slang in a foreign language is not always a good idea until you have a real feel for what you are saying.


It can be okay around people you know well, who will just be amused if you don't get it quite right. Around strangers, it is a risky idea indeed.

I can always get a rise out of friends by using the expression "Abuelita de batman". It sounds funny to Mexicans when used by someone from north of the border. Probably also it sounds funny coming from anyone over about 25.


----------



## CascadeBob (May 12, 2015)

*Moving to Xalapa*

Juaquinx

I know you from Lonely Planet forum - CascadeBob here. My wife and I are coming to Xalapa in October on an exploratory trip. We've been there before, but getting closer to re-location time. Is this the bst forum for local information and dialogue about Xalapa?


----------

